# My Vote for Martinismommy ;)



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hahahaha, I just couldn't pass up voting for the fish I just got from Karen  When scrolling through the entries for this month, I was like, WOW that guy looks very familiar! I just double checked the AB pics she had up and sure enough, one was the pic entered in the contest.

He's beautiful!!!! Pics to come shortly from me


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yep, that's him ) He is a flashy little fellow for sure......


----------



## jesstanner (Apr 5, 2011)

Every pic that I see of yours I flip out over and star pointing and jumping up and down in my seat...I look like a freak in the public library right now...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

jesstanner said:


> Every pic that I see of yours I flip out over and star pointing and jumping up and down in my seat...I look like a freak in the public library right now...


 
lol! People will think you're crazy!:lol:


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

jesstanner said:


> Every pic that I see of yours I flip out over and star pointing and jumping up and down in my seat...I look like a freak in the public library right now...


lol that's way to funny!


----------



## Astro277 (Jul 18, 2010)

jesstanner said:


> Every pic that I see of yours I flip out over and star pointing and jumping up and down in my seat...I look like a freak in the public library right now...


OMG that was you acting like a total weird-o 2 computers down from me?!? 

LOL JK.


----------

